# Crash at conroe



## muney pit (Mar 24, 2014)

Sure some of ya'll have been watching also. I've Been watching the reports from montgomery police reporter as they come in. Sad deal all around. Praying for both parties involved.

http://montgomerycountypolicereporter.com/fatal-boat-crash-on-lake-conroe/


----------



## Whitey (Dec 16, 2004)

So sad. Nobody goes to the lake thinking this will happen to them. I live close to the lake and spend a lot of time on it. Based on what Lake Patrol has said looks like both men knew what they were doing and it was a freak accident caused by miscommunication. Praying for both men and their families.


----------



## muney pit (Mar 24, 2014)

****** said:


> So sad. Nobody goes to the lake thinking this will happen to them. I live close to the lake and spend a lot of time on it. Based on what Lake Patrol has said looks like both men knew what they were doing and it was a freak accident caused by miscommunication. Praying for both men and their families.


Yep, the last video i saw of MCPR was of a cops saying both were yeilding to each other then for some reason each didnt think the other was gonna turn so both turned into each other. Not sure how they got that info, i believe both boats only had 1 person each from what was said. Maybe thats just the statement from the guy that survived. Sad deal for sure. Hate to hear such things because it just seems so random and freakish.

Any word if the deceased was a 2 cooler?


----------



## pYr8 (Apr 17, 2012)

I was fishing that B.A.S.S. Nation tourney, actually rode by Scott's Ridge ramp when the popo were still active, lights & everything. We thought someone got busted for poaching or something. When we got to weigh-in we heard the tragic news. As far as I know, both parties were seasoned boaters, just a freak accident... Prayers out to the decedent and family, and all involved. A fun day on the water isn't supposed to end like that...


----------



## BobBobber (Aug 29, 2015)

We live on a Conroe canal. Fishing on Conroe is difficult due to the speed and wake that many boats create. Some extremely loud boats also contribute to the mayhem. Any boating accident resulting in injury or, in this case, death, causes concern for all of us.

Would-a-should-a quarterbacking is somewhat futile afterward. Most bass boats on Conroe run at speeds close to 50 mph. You'd think that boats running at top speeds would maintain a safe separation from others just in case "stuff" happens.

Also most bass boats have low seating in the cockpit helm station. Plus many run with the bow slightly high. Visibility is limited in either situation.

In this incident, operator error in yielding way has been explained as the cause. But how much did excessive speed contribute? The photos show a great deal of collision damage that, in my opinion, could only be the result of high speed.

Many times we're still fishing on our I-pilot at anchor setting and fast boats will come VERY close to us and rock our boat violently. Some times you'd wonder if they imagine we're pylons in a race course, so that coming close to us wins the race.


----------



## muney pit (Mar 24, 2014)

BobBobber said:


> We live on a Conroe canal. Fishing on Conroe is difficult due to the speed and wake that many boats create. Some extremely loud boats also contribute to the mayhem. Any boating accident resulting in injury or, in this case, death, causes concern for all of us.
> 
> Would-a-should-a quarterbacking is somewhat futile afterward. Most bass boats on Conroe run at speeds close to 50 mph. You'd think that boats running at top speeds would maintain a safe separation from others just in case "stuff" happens.
> 
> ...


Conroe is known to be a play lake and kids running daddys speed boats, but this wasnt the case here. Speeds were in the 40's according to the police reporting but a combine speed of 90ish. Thats not fast for a boat. I could see if both were doing over 60 where your jumping from wave to wave. However that doesnt seem to be the case here. Just 2 guys turning the same way at the same time. Nothing else.


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

For the life of me...I can't see the need for 50-70 mph speeds on fishing boats..unless it's just to get to the 'sweet spot' FIRST...

NONE of our boats have 'brakes' on them...guess we just gotta depend on luck to avoid stuff like this...


Condolences to the family of the dead man...and to the survivor...he has to live with this for life...


----------



## dk2429 (Mar 27, 2015)

It's always fun hauling *** in a bass boat... But there was a mistake a driver made, and this happened. So sad.. You never go to the lake all excited to catch some fish and have fun thinking that this might be your last time to put your boat in the water. Prayers to both families and folks involved.


----------



## Mako-Wish (Jul 10, 2011)

BobBobber said:


> Would-a-should-a quarterbacking is somewhat futile afterward.
> 
> You'd think that boats running at top speeds would maintain a safe separation from others just in case "stuff" happens.
> 
> ...


I like how you preface by saying arm chair qbing is futile, then you go on to arm chair qb. classy.


----------



## BobBobber (Aug 29, 2015)

Mako-Wish said:


> I like how you preface by saying arm chair qbing is futile, then you go on to arm chair qb. classy.


Hey, maybe I should apply for an announcer's job on CNN or Fox News. They're experts at that too. hwell:

Thanks, your criticism noted, as was your wake up call. My opening comment also remains about the futility.


----------



## Crusader (Jan 31, 2014)

selectio naturalis


----------



## Yort69 (Jan 31, 2011)

Tortuga said:


> For the life of me...I can't see the need for 50-70 mph speeds on fishing boats..unless it's just to get to the 'sweet spot' FIRST...
> 
> NONE of our boats have 'brakes' on them...guess we just gotta depend on luck to avoid stuff like this...
> 
> Condolences to the family of the dead man...and to the survivor...he has to live with this for life...


For the life of me i dont understand the need for folks to always blame "fast boats" or...uuh..."speed demons" as they say . Lets all hear it for more laws and regulation and speed limits too....lets remove all the freedoms that attracts people to the water because....well, a ACCIDENT happened .
Got news for you guys, most boating accidents are not caused by "speed" boats...they are caused by Idiots....lets not punish the fast boat guys because of Idiots...K?....


----------



## 9121SS (Jun 28, 2009)

I fished bass tournaments for a long time. I've had a few close calls. None of wich I felt was my fault. Not knocking on the bass guys, but some of them think everyone should stay out of there way. Same as in the bay or on the highways around town. Not to say this was the case here. Sad deal for sure. A mistake was made and someone died because of it. This could have happend at any speed on any day. I don't think a tournament or speed was the cause, just a mistake.


----------



## Bankin' On It (Feb 14, 2013)

Very sad. Boats stop fast in the water. No need to blow by each other like that and risk it all.


----------



## JrBass (Mar 11, 2013)

I have had many encounters on Lake Conroe that I would call "Dicey". The best thing to do in a situation where you are unsure of another boaters intentions is to get off the throttle and slow down, even if that means coming to stop. let them make the decision on which way they want to go. Unfortunately anyone with a valid drivers license can jump in a boat and go, and many do not understand inland coast navigation laws, yielding, etc... 

I know that this wasn't the case in this situation, but it is a very prominent issue. (example: your supposed to pass head on Starboard to Starboard not Port to Port like you see many people do on the ICW etc...) This makes things dangerous especially when people who are trying to follow the navigation laws are going against someone who doesn't...

just my $.02


----------



## Mako-Wish (Jul 10, 2011)

JrBass said:


> I know that this wasn't the case in this situation, but it is a very prominent issue. (example: your supposed to pass head on Starboard to Starboard not Port to Port like you see many people do on the ICW etc...)
> 
> just my $.02


Where is this written? Everythign I have found states the opposite. 
Here are some examples.

http://www.nswboating.com.au/Rules-of-the-road-at-sea.html
http://www.dummies.com/how-to/content/following-rightofway-boating-rules.html


----------



## kellisag (Feb 18, 2010)

JrBass said:


> I have had many encounters on Lake Conroe that I would call "Dicey". The best thing to do in a situation where you are unsure of another boaters intentions is to get off the throttle and slow down, even if that means coming to stop. let them make the decision on which way they want to go. Unfortunately anyone with a valid drivers license can jump in a boat and go, and many do not understand inland coast navigation laws, yielding, etc...
> 
> I know that this wasn't the case in this situation, but it is a very prominent issue. (example: your supposed to pass head on Starboard to Starboard not Port to Port like you see many people do on the ICW etc...) This makes things dangerous especially when people who are trying to follow the navigation laws are going against someone who doesn't...
> 
> just my $.02


That could explain some of your dicey situations. Port to Port is correct.
The picture below is a good reference for folks unfamiliar with the laws/rules.


----------



## rglide09 (Mar 21, 2012)

Back on topic, so sad someone paid the ultimate price for something we all enjoy....fishing...

R I P


----------



## pYr8 (Apr 17, 2012)

Yeah, port to port is what I believe started that day. But one quickly went starboard, the other went starboard, then it was too late. 45mph of each boat was estimated...

Just a sad outcome, no aftermath shoulda-woulda-coulda required. Just pray for all involved


----------



## schoalbeast101 (Oct 23, 2014)

The IWC is port to port unless there is a barge hugging one side or the other or dredging is going on. Be careful folks on the IWC between Sargent and Matagorda. Listen to what dredge boats tell you. I was going to pass port to port and right into the dredge pipes but I slowed down to idle and then passed on the left side of the mobile boat.


----------



## wwind3 (Sep 30, 2009)

Are not the rules the same for driving on a 2 lane hwy roughly? If BOTH boats turn RIGHT--no wreck. If one boat turns left wouldn't he turn into the path of the other boat? ie--one turned PORT and other either stayed straight and plowed into him? IF BOTHturned LEFT----big wreck. I am confused.


----------



## JrBass (Mar 11, 2013)

You are absolutely correct I was dyslexic there for a second...long day. Sorry for the confusion everyone!!! 

Regardless of my stupidity it was a tragic and sad to hear about a fellow fisherman losing their life doing something they love. Thoughts and prayers.


----------



## kickingback (Dec 20, 2013)

Inevitable with all the bass tournament anglers "rushing" to spots to win. 

Someone need sto wake up and regulate the Bass tourneys for ALL ANGLERS!!! The bass boats do not OWN a lake and nor are they above the law. 
If there were stricter laws for boats traveling at excessive speeds in confined or known hazardous or other boat traffic areas then this will stop or be GREATLY REDUCED.

Talk to your local officials NOW!!


----------



## Rmm (Jun 7, 2013)

*Crash*

Conroe has a lot of no wake zones. Mistakes were made and an unfortunate accident happened.i have fished many tournaments and know a lot of people that fish.not all, but a great majority are excellent boat drivers. Still, accidents happen. From what I have heard this accident was not from being reckless or rushing all over the lake. Still, I guess if everybody just put their boat in the water and idled around it would be safer. Probably work on the highway too.


----------



## muney pit (Mar 24, 2014)

kickingback said:


> Inevitable with all the bass tournament anglers "rushing" to spots to win.
> 
> Someone need sto wake up and regulate the Bass tourneys for ALL ANGLERS!!! The bass boats do not OWN a lake and nor are they above the law.
> If there were stricter laws for boats traveling at excessive speeds in confined or known hazardous or other boat traffic areas then this will stop or be GREATLY REDUCED.
> ...


More knee jerk reaction over one incident. Sounds like big government Democrat thinking. No thanks. If this happened every weekend or heck, even every fishing comp. then i may think about it. But this hardly ever happens and theres no need to have big brother getting even more into the fishing.


----------



## Bankin' On It (Feb 14, 2013)

I agree MP. What's needed is some good ol' common sense.


----------



## Sgrem (Oct 5, 2005)

It was a terrible tragic accident.....and a hard reminder for us all. Send prayers.....stay smart and aware on the water. Nothing further is needed.


----------



## sea hunt 202 (Nov 24, 2011)

prayers sent


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

kickingback said:


> Inevitable with all the bass tournament anglers "rushing" to spots to win.
> 
> Someone need sto wake up and regulate the Bass tourneys for ALL ANGLERS!!! The bass boats do not OWN a lake and nor are they above the law.
> If there were stricter laws for boats traveling at excessive speeds in confined or known hazardous or other boat traffic areas then this will stop or be GREATLY REDUCED.
> ...


Please, we don't need more laws.


----------



## Snookered (Jun 16, 2009)

sgrem said:


> It was a terrible tragic accident.....and a hard reminder for us all. Send prayers.....stay smart and aware on the water. Nothing further is needed.


 this.....
snookered


----------



## sea hunt 202 (Nov 24, 2011)

saw it and prayers are out


----------



## kickingback (Dec 20, 2013)

muney pit said:


> More knee jerk reaction over one incident. Sounds like big government Democrat thinking. No thanks. If this happened every weekend or heck, even every fishing comp. then i may think about it. But this hardly ever happens and theres no need to have big brother getting even more into the fishing.


My prayers go out to all that die in unnecessary boating accidents all the time.
Conroe has had more accidents than any other lake in Texas! Do your research before mouthing off.
Not a knee jerk reaction when I see first hand how these idiots drive their boats around the lake trying to get to that "spot" before anyone else. 
Conroe is bad. If those people would have slowed down when they saw each other this story would not be in the limelight. Simple, you see a boat, throttle down and pass then throttle back up. This was not a simple accident. It could have been avoided by "slowing down".
I fish in a 16' jon boat by Scott's Ridge all the time and see these idiots speeding down the narrow channel lined with submerged trees on one side and a shallow bank on the other. I sit just off the channel they fly through and they wake my boat to no end. Who drives that fast in such a dangerous area? I have only seen bass fishermen acting stupid like this.
Sorry, you can't fix stupid.
Not all bass fishermen are like that but a majority are. Sorry if you don't see that.
I have contacted my local representative about this and will do so again. Hope others do the same.
Those of you that have commented about my post....well you must be bass fishermen.


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

kickingback said:


> Those of you that have commented about my post....well you must be bass fishermen.


No, I am not a LMB fisherman, and I do sympathize. However, I don't think all of us should be restricted because of an occasional daredevil LMB fisherman. Why not add a safety rule for the tourney anglers if they are the ones causing the problem, rather than laws that punish everyone? I believe most tournaments have rules about PFD's and kill switches, a max speed could be established.


----------



## tbone2374 (Feb 27, 2010)

Simply speed and egos. How many times have you been cruising along, and someone just goes blowing by you, and you think he couldn't possibly be able to correct in an emergency situation. Happens almost every time I'm out... All it takes is one idiot, or one miscalculation! Prayers for the families! *Never ever drive your boat faster than your angels can fly*


----------



## Rmm (Jun 7, 2013)

Conroe probably does have more accidents than most Texas lakes. Very few have bassboats involved. Also I don't know many fishermen , fresh or salt that will slow down to an idle when running a channel because someone is fishing by it. conroe just has a lot of boat traffic of all types and you have to really pay attention. I am a bass fisherman and most of the guys I know drive pretty careful. Actually I feel a lot safer on the water than I do on the highway. If someone wants to try to change laws for boating that's their right. I think it was the day before this accident there was one at Toledo bend. A couple guys in a jonboat were following another boat and capsized. No life jacket or kill switch and one drowned. Didn't really make the news because it wasn't some idiot in a bassboat. There were also 300 plus boats in a tournament there that stayed safe.


----------



## Yort69 (Jan 31, 2011)

Still blaming it.on "speed demons" i see....you would think these guys were doing 100. Funny thing is most boating accidents are from 40mph yahoos that havent a clue what they are doing....but lets punish the safest , most aware, most reactive boaters there are..."speed demons".....like me !....oh and for you "proper" boaters out there....stop slowing down when you see me and pushing a 4ft wall of water at me....please do 100...ill never even know you were there....
Been around fast boats and boaters a long time. Ran the most dangerous stretch of water in Texas for over 2 decades and have never seen one of my fellow fast boaters cause an accident....EVER!....What i have seen are Idiots in boats a five year old could handle kill themselves and others and turn around and want to punish me for doing it....


----------



## kickingback (Dec 20, 2013)

Statistical fact... weekend warriors are to blame for the majority of accidents. - A typical boating accident fatality involves: An open motorboat;Weekends between the hours of Noon and 7 p.m
Florida is number one for boating fatalities but Texas is close and gaining ground. The more boaters on the water the more chances for accidents.

As for passing someone through a channel fishing I always slow down out of common HUMAN COURTESY. Why cause wakes that could possibly wake another boat or mess up their fishing? That is the most insane concept I have heard. I always slow down! Courtesy is key. If an idiot flies by me through that channel I always yell obscenities at them and they hear me and slow down most every time. I am right on the channel that is only 30 feet wide and fishing a tree on the edge of the channel. These idiots know there are trees that close to them that they could hit their motor on but they still intend on going at break neck speeds to get somewhere. Simple idiot proof laws might make them slow down when they should.

Seems that if people are not used to boating they should take a course or refresher lesson on safety but they do not. I want to make it mandatory for ALL boaters to take the safety course before going out on the water. It is only recommended right now. Mandatory will mean they will have to take the course and hopefully they will learn something to protect lives.

That is why I am fighting for tougher laws on tournaments. Not the laws that are on the books right now. The laws are good. They only need to enforce speed on weekends or holidays or when the stupidity factor is high.

Always held on weekends, these tournaments are the cause of many accidents and I will continue to fight to protect human lives from idiots that don't care about anyone but themselves. If you drive a bass boat fast like an idiot....be prepared for the hammer.


----------



## Harbormaster (May 26, 2000)

Truly sad for their families and friends and prayers go out to them.

Truth is...it's only going to get worse as the "Mines bigger Than Yours...OH, and did I mention faster...and with a better sound system. (Used to be called a stereo)

Sad indeed


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

In case it sounded as if I am against LMB fishermen, I am not. There is an "IF" in my post that I should have highlighted. We need, but already have, laws about boating while intoxicated. Also, as time passes and the way current laws are worded, a larger percentage of future boaters will have taken the boater education course. The recent wreck on Conroe was a tragedy, but sometimes accidents do happen. 

Do you read those lighted signs on our roadways about how many Texans have already died this years in car wrecks?


----------



## Rmm (Jun 7, 2013)

Statistical fact.... Open motorboat doesn't mean bassboat. That covers everything from jonboats to cigarette boats. Boat wakes are a fact of life on Conroe. But it's easier to blame the weekend warriors. Sounds like just because you want to fish by a channel, everyone that comes by on plane is an idiot. Go out to the main lake someday and see how the pleasure boats treat you. You obviously have something against bassboats and tournaments, but you should get your facts right before you " mouth off".


----------

